# It's slowly becoming less hideous... I think. (1901 crescent)



## Coaster Brake (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, here it is, with some minor improvements over last time.





Other than the need for many parts to be re-nickel'd, and the mismatching tires and seat, how do you folks think it looks?


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 12, 2012)

boy that sure is an awesome looking bike with shaft drive.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 12, 2012)

Wood 28" wheels, turn of the century saddle, proper bars and stem, og rat trap pedals......

Who knows.........?


----------



## Iverider (Jun 12, 2012)

Not bad! Change out that Gumwall and you'd have an immediate improvement! I do love the clean lines of a shaft drive!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 12, 2012)

Is this a smaller bike or a huge truck in the background?  Larmo inspires bikes to original, He infected me.  Now the zombie nation grows, run while can...  Aaaaahhhhhhhhhh.

Does it ride nice? Have fun out there on the road... No matter what.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks guys, I know it is far from done, but I think it can at least be seen in public now.
And yes, it does ride very nice.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jun 13, 2012)

*sorry but*

Those rims, tires and seat have got to go. Looks more like a bad bike with the cool shaft drive and shock then a good bike with a few wrong parts. Maybe the rims/pedals can be antiqued with some stain or paint (wipe some on the spokes too). The gum walls can be painted black with duplicolor interior paint and the seat, well theres gotta be something you can do there. Not saying to drop big bucks, but those few things might be in order BUT its your bike so do what YOU like and you'll never go wrong. Thanks for sharing, sorry if I was harsh.


----------



## twowheelfan (Jun 13, 2012)

*it rolls man!*

good job! from a pile of parts. well done. did you weld? or have someone else do it?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jun 13, 2012)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Those rims, tires and seat have got to go. Looks more like a bad bike with the cool shaft drive and shock then a good bike with a few wrong parts. Maybe the rims/pedals can be antiqued with some stain or paint (wipe some on the spokes too). The gum walls can be painted black with duplicolor interior paint and the seat, well theres gotta be something you can do there. Not saying to drop big bucks, but those few things might be in order BUT its your bike so do what YOU like and you'll never go wrong. Thanks for sharing, sorry if I was harsh.




I have a better seat on the way, I just threw that one on there so I could ride it.
The tire situation is the same.
Thanks for the input though, I realize it has a long way to go yet, but it is far better than the rusty, mangled, pile of broken parts it was when I started.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jun 16, 2012)

Here are some new pics with matching tires and a better saddle,


----------



## Wcben (Jun 16, 2012)

Looking good! Nice progress!!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2012)

Outstanding job!!


----------

